# Um, what would you do? (Forgot IF I took my meds)



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm on Sertraline, 200mg, and I totally forget if I took my meds today or not. If I miss a dose, I get super dizzy. If I take twice as much as normal (400 mgs would be a lot for me!) I'll probably get all twitchy and insomniatic like I did when I first started taking it. I might just compromise by taking half my usual dose right now, but I'm still not sure if that's the right thing to do. Anyone have any advice? I'm sure someone's done this before. What did you do?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

simple. Look at the prescription date on the bottle, count the pills left and do the math to tell if you've taken them or not yet. Note this doesnt work if your doctor over prescribes you.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

What he said. 

This happened to me a lot and I got tired of counting so I invested in one of these:










My parents make fun of it but hey, it saves me a lot of stress!


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

seafolly said:


> What he said.
> 
> This happened to me a lot and I got tired of counting so I invested in one of these:
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Since you aren't sure whether you took your medicine or not, I'd wait until the next day to take it. I also recommend getting a 7 day pill container. I use one. :]


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr House said:


> simple. Look at the prescription date on the bottle, count the pills left and do the math to tell if you've taken them or not yet. Note this doesnt work if your doctor over prescribes you.


That is what I do when I forget to take my meds, it's annoying but definitely worth saving yourself from getting sick.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Counting out the pill bottle can sometimes be too much effort for me - e.g. I currently have a bottle of Adderall with 90 capsules. Also the date it is picked up/processed isn't always the day I start taking it as sometimes I will still have a few left in my previous bottle.
Also I'm just bad in general with counting out a lot of small things... 

The weekly organizer containers are a great idea.. I tried them for a while but wouldn't bother filling them up at the end of the week so a fail on my part.


Anyway these days I tend to be good with remembering... Sometimes it's not until I'm walking to the subway on my way to school but usually it's just part of my getting dressed routine. Plus with one of the pills it will sometimes get stuck in my throat on the way down so I can still sorta taste it after for a while (which is good for remembering).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A weekly organizer would definitely prevent future problems but wouldnt help her situation right now as I understood it.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

All those times I do not remember about if I dosed or not. I think ,okay I'm a retard. I'm not alone,. Usually I'll just go with how my body feels throughout the hours. Then,I can usualy pinpoint and go conservative, if in doubt. But of course the meds. are the crucial issue. Realize I'm dealing with Klonopin.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I would take just a little extra just in case..


----------



## nobodyuknow (Aug 31, 2008)

I usually wait until the middle of the day and see how I feel. Depends on the medication, but when I was on Effexor I would know in a few hours because I would start to feel sweaty, nauseous, and like I was going to pass out. (And several times I DID throw up and pass out, most likely from my medication. Not fun.) Now I take Cymbalta, and I don't feel as sick right away if I forget as I did on Effexor. 

So from experience I now carry a few extra pills with me all the time and if I feel gross I just take one. If it is almost the next day (if I remember in the middle of the night or something) I just skip the dose (or take the next days dose a little early) and know I will feel a little weird for a day or two. It always says not to double up if you forget to take it, so I guess it just depends on how you are affected if you should take it or not. 

I also use one of those pill minder thingies and it helps... if you remember to fill it. I still forget to take my pills on days off (because my routine is different than work days).


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

You should wait and never overdose.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

used to happen to me all the time on Paxil. I just took what I think I forgot and dealt with the consequences after


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr House said:


> simple. Look at the prescription date on the bottle, count the pills left and do the math to tell if you've taken them or not yet. Note this doesnt work if your doctor over prescribes you.


Haha yeah that's the best thing to do for sure!


----------

